# ZLIB_1.2.0 not found



## denial (Feb 14, 2013)

Hi

I recently upgraded my system from 8.1 to 9.1. After that I updated all installed ports. When I now start git I get following error:


```
/usr/lib/libz.so.1: version ZLIB_1.2.0 required by /usr/local/bin/git not found
```

How can I solve this problem?

thanks for help
denial


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 14, 2013)

After a major version upgrade, all ports must be rebuilt, not just upgraded.  See the end of the portmaster(8) page for a procedure to do that.


----------



## denial (Feb 14, 2013)

I already rebuild all installed ports with portupgrade. I got errors for following packages:


```
clang-devel                         <
de-freebsd-doc                   <
en-freebsd-doc                   <
llvm-devel                           <
openjdk6                             <
```

When building llvm cmake reported:


```
CMake Error: CMake was unable to find a build program corresponding to "Ninja".
```

But is this the reason for the zlib problem? Git is already up to date. I read somewhere that zlib is in the base system since 9.1


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 14, 2013)

I would not install clang or llvm from ports, they are part of the base in FreeBSD 9.

The error with git indicates that it, or maybe something it depends on, was not rebuilt.  Please show what command you used with portupgrade.


----------



## denial (Feb 14, 2013)

ok, I installed devel/ninja and at this time I build llvm 

I struggled some time with this problem and I think at the beginning i tried to upgrade the packages with 
	
	



```
portmaster -af
```
. Because not all packages where upgraded properly I used 
	
	



```
portupgrade -a
```
.


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 14, 2013)

-a only rebuilds ports that are not the most current version.  Again, I suggest the portmaster procedure.  It is faster than trying to rebuild all ports in place, and should avoid old dependency problems because everything is built from scratch.


----------

